

How do you get on the Frontpage of Hacker News? (4 Links in 1 Day) - vog
http://sparknlaunch.wordpress.com/2012/07/14/how-do-you-get-on-the-frontpage-of-hacker-news-4-links-in-1-day/

======
eslachance
I personally see a lot of news that's been "forgotten" quickly, because I
prefer getting the RSS feed rather than relying on the front page of HN. Of
course, I get a lot of noise (submissions with only 2 points and no comments)
but I still feel that I get a lot of value from them, regardless of their
actual popularity.

